# Windows Server 2008 R2 64-bit driver problem, "This driver has been blocked from...



## NextToNothing (Mar 14, 2011)

*Windows Server 2008 R2 64-bit driver problem, "This driver has been blocked from...*

Ive purchased a VPS with Windows Server 2008 R2 x64. When i try to run a driver it fails and give the same error.

"This driver has been blocked from loading"
Its a system error 1275

Can anyone help me with this. Ive tried 4 different drivers and non of them will load. There all x64 driver. The drivers install fine but just wont run. I know that other drivers that come with a driver that wont load will load. There all to do with Anti Dos, IP blocking etc. The drivers that wont run are "filtering" drivers.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 R2 64-bit driver problem, "This driver has been blocked from.*

Hello,

Does this old thread help?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/windows-system-error-1275-a-538465.html

Dave


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 R2 64-bit driver problem, "This driver has been blocked from.*

If the drivers are not digitally signed, you cannot install them and get them to run on 2008 R2 without booting and disabling the driver signing requirement using the boot menu. Otherwise, they will be blocked from loading due to kernel driver protection. You can permanently disable this functionality, but if Windows has these drivers on a compatibility blacklist, they *still* won't load even if you've done that.

It might help to know specifically which applications (and thus which drivers) you are installing.


----------



## NextToNothing (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 R2 64-bit driver problem, "This driver has been blocked from.*

One of the programs im trying to use is peerblock and that has a signed driver.
I also think the installations were all successful.
Another program im trying to get working is D-Guard.


----------

